# Darf ein Elektriker alleine arbeiten?



## AlterEgo (22 März 2010)

hallo allerseits, 
folgendes problem:
muss bei uns in der firma öfters alleine an anlagen arbeiten, wo der nächste kollege mich weder sehen noch hören kann.
wenn mir dort nun was passiert, liege ich im schlimmsten fall tot oder verletzt da, bis am nächsten tag die maschinisten zur arbeit kommen.
meine gehört zu haben, dass es ne vde oder bg vorschrift gibt, dass elektriker immer zu zweit arbeiten müssen.
ist das richtig? wenn ja kann mir jemand die genaue vorschrift nennen?
vielen dank!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2010)

Vorschrift kann ich dir keine nennen, es in der tat so. 
Bei uns in betrieb ist es untersagt alleine zu arbeiten,
was sich natürlich in der Praxis nicht realisieren läst. 
Da wir auch Montagen haben, wo es durchaus üblich
ist das der Kunde einen bei unserer Arbeit alleine läst. 
Kunden bringen mit Sicherheit kein Verständnis dafür 
auf das ständig jemand in der Nähe sein muss, besonders
nicht im Ausland, wo ganz andere gesetze gelten.


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2010)

Hallo,



			
				AlterEgo schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ein Elektriker alleine arbeiten?



Das Thema sehe ich persönlich als ein ganz heisses Eisen an und wundere mich, dass recht wenig Antworten und Resonanz darauf erfolgen.



			
				AlterEgo schrieb:
			
		

> dass es ne vde oder bg vorschrift gibt, dass elektriker immer zu zweit arbeiten müssen.



Ich kenne solche Vorschriften nicht, aber das kann auch Unkenntnis meinerseits sein. Ich denke aber mal, das kommt natürlich auf die Art der zu erledigenden Arbeiten an. Programmänderungen oder Fehlersuche in einer stillen Ecke ist eben etwas anderes als eine 10kV-Zelle schalten und zu sichern...
Und auch nicht jeder ist aufgrund seiner Ausbildung überhaupt berechtigt, bestimmte Arbeiten und Tätigkeiten im Bereich der Elektrotechnik zu verrichten. 
Ganz verbindlich ist jedoch die Anwesenheit eines zweiten Elektrikers bei bestimmten Arbeiten und Tätigkeiten unter Spannung geregelt. Das weiss ich noch aus einer speziellen Ausbildung über diesen Bereich (gell maxi, dieses Zertifikat hast Du doch bestimmt auch eingerahmt an der Wand hängen ).
Ich frage mich eigentlich immer ab : Gibt es ein Risiko für mich, für andere Personen oder für die Anlage ? Und dementsprechend entscheide ich, den Kunden oder dessen Personal da entsprechend einzubinden und zu fordern. Aber wenn ich der Meinung bin, eine Gefährdungssituation aus meinen eigenen Fähigkeiten beherrschen zu können, dann einmal kurz Luft holen und den Zeigefinger auf die Entertaste. Manchmal auch mit feuchten Fingern, da bei manchen Anlagen ein Tipp- oder Denkfehler locker 10k - 20k Euronen Produktionsausfall für den Kunden entstehen kann. 



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Kunden bringen mit Sicherheit kein Verständnis dafür auf das ständig jemand in der Nähe sein muss,



Mag sein, ich bemühe mich aber, wenn ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner beim Kunden vorhanden ist, diesen möglichst umfassend zu informieren. Der Kunde soll einfach wissen, was und warum ich das in die Tastatur gehauen habe. Ich spiele da lieber gerne mit offenen Karten und decke nicht mit der zweiten Hand die Tastatur ab. Der Kunde hat das Recht darauf, zu erfahren was ich an seiner Anlage gemacht und geleistet habe, er bezahlt mich dafür. 

Wenn es den Kunden nicht interessiert, ist mir auch egal. Er hat seine Chance vertan, ist aber nicht mein Problem.



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> besonders nicht im Ausland, wo ganz andere gesetze gelten.



Im Ausland hatte ich wohl mal die absolut gefährlichste Nummer abgezogen. Es mussten im Zuge einer IBS ein paar Schaltschränke in den Südstaaten der USA umverdrahtet werden. Der Contractor hat ein großzügiges Angebot über 4 Mitarbeiter zu je 5 Arbeitstagen gemacht. Lag dann etwas über dem Budget, also hat das Fragezeichen in 3 Nächten den ganzen Driss allein erledigt. Wenn die mich erwischt hätten, dann wäre ich höchstpersönlich von ausgewählten Mitgliedern der Elektriker-Gewerkschschaft geteert, gefedert und im Golf von Mexico mit Betonschuhen versenkt worden.
No risk, no fun ...

Aber zurück zur Frage von AlterEgo, ich finde das Thema sehr interessant und würde mich über weitere Meinungen/Posts freuen. Vor allem über Hinweise auf entsprechende Regelungen zu VDE/BG Vorschriften.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Perfektionist (22 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Das Thema sehe ich persönlich als ein ganz heisses Eisen an und wundere mich, dass recht wenig Antworten und Resonanz darauf erfolgen.
> ...


Ich hatte vorhin schon zweimal angesetzt, drauf zu antworten. Aber auch bei mir: ich weiss von nichts, ausser, dass allein Arbeiten (nicht nur bei Elektrikern) im "Normal"fall unerwünscht ist. Ich vermute mal: BG-Vorschriften.

Also gut: meine Meinung: Theorie und Praxis liegen bei dem Thema so weit auseinander, wie sonst nirgends.

Klar, ich hab auch schon "alleine" gearbeitet. Der Pförtner kam halt alle Stunde mal durch die Hallen marschiert. Der ist "normal"erweise auch alleine. Gut, es gibt wahrscheinlich einen Alarm, wenn nicht alle Stunde die Kontrollgangschlösser bedient werden ...

Tja, dann natürlich die Frage: wie gefährlich ist denn die Arbeit, die ich gerade erledige?

Wie gefährlich ist der Ort, an dem ich mich aufhalte?

Wenn ich mich in Gefahr begebe: weiss ich, was ich tue?

Wenn ich mich in Gefahr begebe und weiss, dass ich zur Absicherung einen weiteren Mitarbeiter brauche: weiss ich, ob und wie der mir helfen kann, wenn mir was (vorhersehbar gefährliches) passiert?

Wie viele sind in einen Silo gestiegen, bewusstlos geworden, und der zweite Mann (der Depp) ist denen noch hinterhergestiegen? Wie viele haben schon angefangen, an der spannungsführenden Leitung zu zittern, und der zweite Mann (der Depp) hat nicht nach der Sicherung gesucht, sondern versucht, den Mann von der spannungsführenden Leitung wegzuzerren?

Das Problem ist also m.E. nicht, dass ich mal grundsätzlich einen zweiten Mann brauch. Das Problem ist, einschätzen zu können, wann eine Tätigkeit gefahrgeneigt ist und wie ich den zweiten Mann dazu nutzen kann, dass er mein Leben rettet (ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen), wenn etwas vorhersehbar gefährliches geschieht.


----------



## GLT (23 März 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> wenn mir dort nun was passiert, liege ich im schlimmsten fall tot oder verletzt da, bis am nächsten tag die maschinisten zur arbeit kommen.


Du kannst auch mitten in der Nacht auf dem Parkplatz stürzen u. dich schwer verletzen u. bleibst u.U. nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt

Ob Arbeiten alleine oder nicht ausgeführt werden dürfenm, regelt nicht die VDE, sondern die BG/GUV bzw. satteln Firmen oft noch verschärfte Werksvorschriften obenauf.

Ob mehr als eine Person anwesend sein muß, hängt von der Gefährdungsbeurteilung der Arbeiten/Anlagen und/oder der Qualifikation der ausführenden Personen ab.

Aufsichtspflicht besteht z.B. bei arbeiten unter Spannung (i.d.R. eh nicht gestattet u. somit ein besonderer Umstand), arbeiten an gefährlichen Maschinen/Anlagen (z.B. Hochspannungszellen) - hier ist eine aufsichtsführende u. dafür auch qualifizierte Person nötig, die höchstens solche Arbeiten nebenher ausführen darf, die die Aufsichtsführung nicht behindern. In der Praxis bedeutet das, daß nicht "irgendein Kollege" dabei ist, sondern ein sonders qualifizierter Kollege (z.B. der Meister, ein Schaltberechtigter,Sicherheitsmeister, Sicherheitsbeauftragter,...), der nicht nur Fachkraft, sondern aufgrund von Schulung u. Erfahrung Gefährdungspotentiale sicher beurteilen kann.

Desweitern besteht Aufsichtsplicht, wenn nur unterwiesene Personen arbeiten durchführen; das kann der Montagehelfer, aber auch der Maler sein, der die Hochspannungszellen neu rausstreicht.

So ergibt es sich, daß z.B. in manchen Werken nichtmal ein Fühler ohne anwesende Feuerwehr ausgetauscht/angeklemmt werden darf.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (23 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich würde sagen, das ein Elektriker im normalfall immer alleine arbeiten darf!! Klar das bei bestimmten arbeiten (AuS, Schalten über 1kV,...) eine zweite Elektrofachkraft vorhanden sein sollte. Diese Fachkraft sollte sogar eine Erste Hilfe Ausbildung mit Herz-Lungen Wiederbelebung und Brandverletzungs behandlung haben, aber bei normalen Elektriker arbeiten ist das nicht nötig. Ich kenne eigentlich alle für mich relevanten BGV`s, VDE`s, BGI`s usw., habe aber noch nie davon gelesen oder gehört, das man als Elektriker zu zweit arbeiten sollte (außer beim Kaffeetrinken..  ). 

Klar gibt es auch Firmen, die das in Ihren Betriebsanweisungen vorschreiben, aber eine Norm kenn ich nicht. Wenn man zwei Mann zum Lampenwechseln schickt, dreht der Chef durch..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Wenn man zwei Mann zum Lampenwechseln schickt, dreht der Chef durch..


 
mag ja sein das dein chef durchdreht, wenn die Lampe in einer
Montagehalle von 10m Höhe ist und nur mit anlegeleiter zu erreichen
ist, möchte ich nicht auf die Leiter klettern wenn unten niemand unten
diese festhält.


----------



## nade (23 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also ich würde sagen, das ein Elektriker im normalfall immer alleine arbeiten darf!! Klar das bei bestimmten arbeiten (AuS, Schalten über 1kV,...) eine zweite Elektrofachkraft vorhanden sein sollte. Diese Fachkraft sollte sogar eine Erste Hilfe Ausbildung mit Herz-Lungen Wiederbelebung und Brandverletzungs behandlung haben, aber bei normalen Elektriker arbeiten ist das nicht nötig. Ich kenne eigentlich alle für mich relevanten BGV`s, VDE`s, BGI`s usw., habe aber noch nie davon gelesen oder gehört, das man als Elektriker zu zweit arbeiten sollte (außer beim Kaffeetrinken..  ).
> 
> ...



Soso, und das Feierabendbier muss man bei dir wieder alleine trinken.... neneneh
Aber es ist alles durch. AUS-Arbeiten, Arbeiten in Höhen,... gehören unter die Arbeiten, wo zu 2. gearbeitet werden sollte. Bei Arbeiten in Höhen komen noch BG Vorschriften hinzu die da Leiter und Gerüste betreffen.
Auch schon einige male Glück gehabt, aber dies wäre auch zu 2. nicht besser geworden.
No Risk, no Fun..


----------



## AlterEgo (23 März 2010)

vielen dank für die antworten...
hatte mir leider ein anderes ergebniss erhofft, aber es ist wie es ist...
in diesem sinne noch nen schönen abend...


----------



## bike (23 März 2010)

Was hast du denn erhofft?
Dass jeder Elektriker immer zu zweit arbeiten ist und dann das Feierabendbier zu zweit besser schmeckt?
Hast du dir einmal Gedanken gemacht, wenn ein Elektriker zu einem Kunden kommt und dort eine Steckdose tauschen soll.
Würdest du den 2. Mann bezahlen wollen?
Es muss doch immer in Relation zwischen Aufwand und Gefährdung bestehen.
Dass bei Mittelspannung andere Voraussetzungen bestehen, als beim Lampenwechseln, ist denke ich jedem einleuchtend.
Die Aussage, dass beim Wechseln einer Lampe auf einer Leiter, ein zweiter notwendig ist, versteht bestimmt kein Kund oder jemand, der dies täglich macht. Stell die Leiter sicher hin, sichere den Bereich ab und gut ist. Und wenn dies nicht möglich ist, dann muss ein Gerüst her.
Und immer um 17:00 Uhr heimgehen, weil du sonst allein vor dem Laptop sitzen würdest, macht denke ich nicht jeder und nicht immer.

Wenn du dir Vorschriften erhofft hast, dann hast du Pech und denk einfach mal nach, dass die schon bestehenden oft sinnlosen Vorschriften nicht mehr bezahlbar sind.  
Jetzt willst du noch alles zu zweit machen?

bike


----------



## Jan (23 März 2010)

Ich habe in verschiedenen Firmen gearbeitet.

Firma 1: Wenn etwas auch nur evt. gefährlich sein könnte, dann MUSS ein zweiter Mann dabei sein.

Firma 2: Da es dem Arbeitgeber zu teuer war die Arbeit von zwei Personen machen zu lassen, oder Personalmangel herrschte, wurde ein "Kompromiss" gemacht. Wenn jemand alleine gearbeitet hat, sollte der Pförtner einmal pro Stunde vorbei schauen.

Firma 3: Ich sollte alleine eine 1,5 m lange Leuchtstofflampe an eine Decke (ca. 7m) schrauben. Ich hatte nur eine ca. 6m Stehleiter mit drei "Füßen".
Blöde wie ich war, habe ich mich erst nach ca. 2m auf der Leiter (ohne Werkzeug und Material) geweigert die Arbeit zu machen.

Firma 4: Über das Thema wird nicht wirklich geredet. Wenn man alleine Arbeitet, ist es eben so. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wie er es handhabt.

Allgemein würde ich sagen, lieber riskiren, dass man evt. rausgeschmissen wird, wenn man sich u. U. weigert alleine zu arbeiten, als sein Leben zu riskieren.

Lieber Job weg, als Leben weg.

Ich weiß selbst, dass die Praxis anders aussieht.


----------



## Rudi (23 März 2010)

Ich finde als Elektriker sollte man vor allem nicht zu viel arbeiten.
Für schwere Arbeiten nimmt man sich besser einen Schlosser mit.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (23 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mag ja sein das dein chef durchdreht, wenn die Lampe in einer
> Montagehalle von 10m Höhe ist und nur mit anlegeleiter zu erreichen
> ist, möchte ich nicht auf die Leiter klettern wenn unten niemand unten
> diese festhält.




10m Anlegeleiter?? Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert und kletter da hoch.. Wir haben 2 mobile Hebebühnen... 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Perfektionist (23 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ... noch nie davon gelesen oder gehört, das man als Elektriker zu zweit arbeiten sollte (außer beim Kaffeetrinken.. ).
> ...


Wenn man schon allein ist, so spricht aber dennoch nichts gegen Kaffeegenuss 



AlterEgo schrieb:


> ... hatte mir leider ein anderes ergebniss erhofft, aber es ist wie es ist...


Na, nu überleg mal (hätte jetzt mein Großvater gesagt): Winter, Glatteis, minus fünfzehn Grad, vier Uhr, der Zeitungsjunge rutscht auf einer Treppe aus, schlägt mit dem Hinterkopf auf. Bis den jemand um sechs oder siebene findet, kann der erfroren sein. Kann passieren, muss aber nicht. Entweder hat er einen Begleiter, oder Schuhwerk, das auch auf Eis sein Fortkommen sichert. Ehrlich gesagt: ich würde mich richtig ausrüsten wollen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2010)

Ähnliches Beispiel wie vom Perfekten, in unsere Fa. aber 
leider war. Maschine soll umgestellt werden, ist mit Winden
angehoben um Panzerrollen unter zu schieben. Die Maschine
wankt ein Kollege ruft passt auf, ein andere macht einen
Schritt zurück, stolpert schlägt mit den Kopf auf das Maschinen-
Bett und die Familie hat ihren Vater verloren. 
Für alle Leichtsinigen, so schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## AlterEgo (24 März 2010)

meine frage kam daher, dass es bei uns in der firma früher üblich war, zB samstags auch mal ganz alleine in der firma zu sein. das ist jetzt verboten worden, da es zu gefährlich wäre.
wenn ich in der spätschicht dann aber an ner anlage arbeite, an der sonst keiner mehr ist (auch nicht in ruf- oder sichtweite) dann kommt das für mich auf das selbe raus. 
das sieht mein chef aber nicht ein, das wär dann schon ok. 
find ich persönlich blödsinn und würd mich am liebsten weigern so zu arbeiten. aber dafür ist mir mein job dann doch zu wichtig.


----------



## bike (24 März 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> wenn ich in der spätschicht dann aber an ner anlage arbeite, an der sonst keiner mehr ist (auch nicht in ruf- oder sichtweite) dann kommt das für mich auf das selbe raus.
> das sieht mein chef aber nicht ein, das wär dann schon ok.
> find ich persönlich blödsinn und würd mich am liebsten weigern so zu arbeiten. aber dafür ist mir mein job dann doch zu wichtig.


Also jetzt wird langsam klarer was du willst.
Also es ist doch in jeder Firma die kenne üblich, wenn der Hobel steht die Bediener an eine andere Anlage gehen. 
Es ist doch bestimmt auch bei euch möglich einen Vorarbeiter oder Einsteller oder wie die sonst so genannt werden, zu vergattern, dass er nach dir schaut.
Mich wundert, dass immer vom Chef gefordert wird, ohne selber nach Lösungen zu suchen.

bike


P.S: Kann mal jemand schauen, warum bei einigen Schreibern die "shift" Taste defekt ist und wie man diesen Schaden beheben kann? Danke


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> P.S: Kann mal jemand schauen, warum bei einigen Schreibern die "shift" Taste defekt ist und wie man diesen Schaden beheben kann? Danke


 
Anleitung schreiben "Wie bediene ich die Shift-Taste"!
Vorher aber bitte noch das FM lesen "Shift-Taste"!!!!


----------



## Friese_250 (24 März 2010)

*moin moin*

Ich hab mal in Österreich über Ostern eine IBN gehabt. Keine Seele in der Fabrik - nur die Wachmannschaft am Werkstor.
Die Firma hatte Funkgeräte mit Totmannschaltung - ich bekam ein Funkgerät mit Lage Erkennung - ich durfte nur nicht unter der Anlage im liegen schrauben - aber als ich das Gerät für den notwendigen Toilettengang hinstellte, also nicht mehr bewegte- kam der Anruf der Wache.

Friese


----------



## Sockenralf (24 März 2010)

Hallo,

hier was zu Einzelarbeitsplätzen:
http://www.bgfw.net/informationen/bs/bs_2003/quartal_4/s_12_15.pdf

MfG


----------



## AlterEgo (25 März 2010)

HHHMMM ALSO DIE SHIFT TASTE FUNKTIONIERT JA DOCH


----------



## holgermaik (25 März 2010)

Hallo
Versuch mal von der mmbg vgb1 (glaub ich) zu bekommen. Da steht was über gefährliche Arbeiten und unter welchen Umständen die alleine ausgeführt werden dürfen. z.B. Arbeiten unter Spannung. 
http://bibliothek.arbeitssicherheit...f5c4dc48bd&docPos=1&q=arbeiten+unter+spannung

Eventuell hilft die das weiter.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## nade (25 März 2010)

Also nehhh wasn gepiense... 150ger Leuchte aufhängen alleine... das ist ja wohl kein Thema.
Scheinensysteme mit 4 oder mehr Meter, da siehsts wieder anderst aus....

10m Leiter? Also wenn du nach 2m nimmer weiter willst, bist nicht Schwindelfrei. Kein Thema, kann nicht jeder auf 40m auf Dächer rumrennen, aber wenn eine Person zur Leitungssicherung da ist, ist das wie Spazieren gehen.
Andernfalls besteht noch die Möglichkeit der Sicherung durch z.B. an der Wand/Anlagefläche zu Sichern durch Spanngurte. Wenn nicht ist immernoch eine Improvisation möglich.

Geht nicht gibts nicht. Natürlich alles ist nicht ohne Deckung zu machen, da die pers. Schutzausrüstung und erweiterte Schutzausrüstung die Gefahr nicht komplett Reduzieren kann.
Also, jeder ist für seine Sicherung selbst Verantwortlich. Aber auch für die, der beteiligten Personen.


----------



## Rudi (26 März 2010)

"Geht nicht gibts nicht" Den Spruch höre ich nicht so gern.
Habe da schon zu Viele erlebt die diese Einstellung später bereut haben.
Und unter jetzigen Verhältnissen kann man wenns zu spät ist sich nicht mehr auf Hilfe der Chefs oder anderer Wohltäter verlassen.
Wobei ich das nicht verallgemeinern will. Sind nur Lebenserfahrungen. Wenn Du nicht mehr volle Leistung bringen kannst bist Du in der Regel abgeschrieben.


----------



## nade (27 März 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> "Geht nicht gibts nicht" Den Spruch höre ich nicht so gern.
> Habe da schon zu Viele erlebt die diese Einstellung später bereut haben.
> Und unter jetzigen Verhältnissen kann man wenns zu spät ist sich nicht mehr auf Hilfe der Chefs oder anderer Wohltäter verlassen.
> Wobei ich das nicht verallgemeinern will. Sind nur Lebenserfahrungen. Wenn Du nicht mehr volle Leistung bringen kannst bist Du in der Regel abgeschrieben.



Ich weiß, "geht nicht gibts nicht" ist eine ziemliche Gradwanderung.
Man muß da eben auch die Physikalischen Grenzen kennen, und dabei eben auch in Bezug auf Sicherheit schwer überlegen, ob eine "kleine" Abweichung die Lage nicht zu einem Unnötigen Risiko werden läßt.
Es gibt auch in der VDE "Freiräume" die man nutzen kann, aber eben von Situation zu Situation neu Bewerten muß.
Es heißt zu Elektrotechnik nicht umsonst, "Mit dem einen Fuß steht man im Grab, mit dem Anderen im Knast."


----------

